# Which flasher and why



## atowngolfer (Mar 24, 2009)

I am looking into getting a flasher for the ice. Anyone have an recommendations and if you could tell me why you recommend that one I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Do a search in the hardwater forum if you don't get enough answers here.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

It is always ones personal preference but mines Vexilar, I have owned a Vexilar FL-18, ultra pack, for close to 10 yrs now, never gave me any troubles and it is on it's first battery, proper maintenance is the key there . The ultra pack has charging terminals up front for easy charging as well as an accessory spot The fl-18 has a botton zoom which locks on the bottom 6 ft, a new vexilar has it where you can adjust where ya want to zoom and a couple others brands have the same. From what Ive gathered over the years, Vexilar has some of the best customer service to be had but like I said, to each his own but if you go Vexilar, " YOU WONT LEAVE HOME WITHOUT IT ", hope this helps ya, Mike


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I got a great deal on a lowrance ice machine but when it crokes I will no doubt buy a vex I have used a bunch of different models of friends and they are sweet and the customer service is the best there is.


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

I also have a Vexilar fl-18. Same story as fishin2. Easy to use.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

I bought the Humminbird ice 55 this year. Has some nice features and is very quiet. But I'm thinking of taking it back. I've fished w vexilar for 20 years had 3 Dif models. The bird just doesn't feel as durable. The i.r. doesn't work at all when I fish next to my buddies 55. Don't get me wrong it does what is saposed to do and has some nice features but I think I'm going to the vexilar 28. I had several issues w humminbird s customer service. ( if you want to call it that) vexilar customer service is second to none. Very disappointed w my experience w humminbird. I guess if I never had a Vex I might settle w the 55. It's just hard to switch. On a side note. Carpn is still using my fl 8 that I bought in 95. Other than batteries and 2 transducers it still works good and it has been used hard by myself and a couple others over the years. if that doesn't say durable nothing will.


----------

